# Saying Goodbye to My Sweet Hus



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

I told myself over and over that I'd never go through it again; but then this little fur ball in desperate need of a loving home worked his way into my heart as a pup, becoming mine by default. I had to say goodbye to my sweet Hustler and I'm completely devastated. My life was full for the 11 wonderful years he gave me. I can't begin to express how devastated I am. It's never easy to lose a pet, but Hus was like a child to me. He has been a support system for me through some of the hardest years of my life, that constant companion and comforter that stood by my side through all the highs and lows of life. 

My husband and I were in the midst of planning our wedding, only weeks away, when Hus fell very ill. I rushed him to emergency where we found his spleen had ruptured on account of what we found to be hermangiosarcoma. While I'm grateful that we did not lose him that day, it was such a blow to hear the news, and to hear that he had such a short time left. In the following weeks, I essentially told my family to make the rest of the wedding decisions, so I could focus my energy on doing what I could for my Boy. It was a rough recovery, but little Hus was a fighter. I made his food, researched supplements and homeopathic remedies, which all seemed to be doing fantastic for him, but in the end it wasn't enough to alter God's plan for Hus. 

I feel overjoyed that he was able to make it to my wedding and take part as our ring bearer. On account of everything, we chose to postpone our honeymoon to spend what time we had left with Hus and I'm so grateful for that. During his next check up in the weeks to follow the Vet was elated at how fantastic all his test results read. His numbers were even better than they had been before he was sick. I was later told he felt so positive about how amazing Hus looked and felt months later, that he wanted to evaluate things again to see if he was misdiagnosed. That weekend we were also able to make it to his birthday, where you can bet I threw my Cinco de Mayo puppy a party with the whole family. I loved how he just knew everything about that day was for him. It will truly be engraved into my mind and my heart forever. 

Several day later, I noticed the same symptoms from before. I once again rushed him to the vet for tests, where they found that a tumor had ruptured on his liver and his blood loss was insurmountable. He could not believe he was still standing and wagging his tail. It was at that point that we had to make the tough decision to say goodbye, rather than putting him through a surgery he may not be able to recover from. 9 weeks and 2 days from the diagnosis, I had to say goodbye to my best friend. It was time for Hustler to go to Rainbow Bridge, and a piece of me left with him that day. 

I'm at a point now that I don't know what to do without my dear friend. The house is quiet, there's no one to greet me bouncing and excited at the door while looking for a shoe to bring me. There's no one to ask for walks, to be let out the door to get the paper for me, to take a trip with me down the street and help me bring home the mail, to wake me up in the middle of the night because he wants to play or sneak up on the bed while Dad is asleep. There is definitely an emptiness in our home and in my heart. 

Hustler is such a special boy, who will be forever loved. I guess he felt like he had gotten me through to the next chapter of my life and I would finally be safe without him. He passed the torch to someone else who would take care of me, so he felt like it was all right for him to finally go...Heaven knows we've had so many close calls over the years with this frequent flyer puppy at the vet's office. Goodness though, my husband and I miss him so much. Until we meet again my Hus.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m so sorry. We’ve been down this road and it’s hard. 

Blessed are those who mourn, For they shall be comforted.
Matthew 5:4


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Hustler. Sounds like he was a very special beloved boy. 

When you feel up to it, please share some pictures of him here.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry for your loss of Hustler. You wrote a beautiful tribute to him and it is obvious you two shared a great love filled life together.


----------



## Zee9 (Dec 21, 2016)

So sorry for hustler and you. Go out for walks and smile and say hello to random doggies. Cry a little or a lot. It helps!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I read your post with tears in my eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope that you'll eventually find solace in the wonderful memories you have of your beautiful boy. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Sounds like he had a wonderful life and was very loved. What a lucky dog to know how much he was loved.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss, it is never easy. Hugs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Hustler, I can tell from your words how much he was loved. 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I’m so sorry for your lost. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious boy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for your sweet Hus  . May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hustler*

I am so very sorry about Hustler. I sent you an email.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sincerest condolences for your loss of Hustler. That vile disease is the absolute worst. Many of us on here know your pain. Glad to hear you were able to spend some quality time with him.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I have tears running down my eyes reading about your wonderful boy Hustler. I totally understand what you're going through having lost my 11 1/2 year old Sophie in April. Your story is sad and beautiful. I agree that he stayed with you to see you into the next phased of your life. Keep the wonderful memories of him alive as you go through this very difficult time. The quiet house and unplayed with toys and unused walking collar are the worst, I know. Just try and think of the fun you had and the incredible love you shared. He's out there, at the bridge, whole again and out of pain. He's telling all his new friends about his wonderful mom and he'll be checking in on you all the time. _ I truly believe that. _


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words. It's comforting to know there are others out there who understand how hard a loss like this can be. I'm usually a silent scroller on here looking for info on questions I have, so it has taken me a minute to figure out how to post pictures on here. Hopefully this will work now and you call can enjoy a visual of just a handful of recent photos of Hus.


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Karen, 

I think I'm too new of a user to be able to send personal messages, so I've copied it here: 

Thank you so much for reaching out. I really appreciate it  My husband and I have talked about adopting again at some point. I'm considering taking the opportunity to adopt a senior before I commit to having a puppy again. It's something I've always wanted to do, but we will see what situation ends up feeling right. It's comforting to know that it can ease the heartache by taking in a new friend, because right now it feels as though nothing will help. 
Hustler went to the bridge on May 8th, 2018. I'm actually Hustler's Mom  I took Hus in by default soon after my sister purchased him, so I don't have any info on is breeder. I sure wish I did though. I would have loved to reconnect with them and let them see updates on Hus as he grew up. 

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Tears again..what an incredibly handsome boy!!!! My last rescue was an older dog and he was the most wonderful dogs I ever had. I miss him everyday and I know I will forever! Good luck whatever you decide; you have lots of love to give! Congratulations on your recent marriage!

I have attached a picture of my rescue Comet...we spent the best 3 years together..it wasn't long enough but it was long enough to share a lot of good times and love.

(I hope you don't mind I responded to your note to Karen - couldn't refuse)


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He was a very gorgeous boy. How special that he was able to be in your wedding.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Hus. I read your post with tears streaming down my face - I know the pain you're in. I lost my sweet Simba almost 6 months ago two months shy of his 9th birthday. I was devastated and still miss him so much. I can't go on a walk or get in my car or walk across the rug he lied on without thinking of him. He was my heart dog and I know I'll never stop missing him.

It will get less difficult to get through the days and time does heal so you can think about all the good memories you have with your sweet boy. But I don't think you ever stop missing them, and I wouldn't want to. My Simba was too important to me and I can tell your Hus was to you as well.

Hugs,
Dohna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hustler*

I've added Hustler to the Rainbow Bridge List. Seniors are wonderful! Any rescue dog is wonderful!
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. I've added him to the Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jenny-

Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures and moments with us. I’m so sorry for your loss it’s such a sad hard thing to go through. Praying for you and your hubby that you’re hurting hearts will find peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh I don't mind at all! Thank you for sharing. It really is comforting and healing to hear stories like that. I love the photo! What a sweet boy!


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Simbadoo'smom said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Hus. I read your post with tears streaming down my face - I know the pain you're in. I lost my sweet Simba almost 6 months ago two months shy of his 9th birthday. I was devastated and still miss him so much. I can't go on a walk or get in my car or walk across the rug he lied on without thinking of him. He was my heart dog and I know I'll never stop missing him.
> 
> It will get less difficult to get through the days and time does heal so you can think about all the good memories you have with your sweet boy. But I don't think you ever stop missing them, and I wouldn't want to. My Simba was too important to me and I can tell your Hus was to you as well.
> 
> ...


Dohna I love that! Your heart dog. I had never even heard of that, but I can definitely say yes, Hus was mine as well.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. I just lost my Wrigley on Tuesday and feel exactly like you do. Hoping time will help heal.


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Chrislawrence8 said:


> So sorry for your loss. I just lost my Wrigley on Tuesday and feel exactly like you do. Hoping time will help heal.


I can absolutely empathize with you. I'm sorry that you also have to experience this as well. It's coming up on 2 months, and while passing the time from day to day has gotten easier, my heart still aches just as much. I don't think I'll ever stop missing him, but I guess that's how I know he was a dog worth having. It hasn't felt right to start fresh with another dog again, but in the meantime I've decided to start fostering and see how that feels for a while. I'm hoping that helping a 4-legged friend in need will help me cope with the loss in return. My heart goes out to you during such a difficult time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. So much love in your words, your sweet Hus will live in your heart forever. Hugs.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Just this week or so, it seems like this group has lost 4 plus babies to this awful cancer. My boy, Oliver ( 5years old) was one of them. It is devastating and I know your heartache. My thoughts are with you. Rest in peace, sweet Hus.


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

HenryandOliver said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. Just this week or so, it seems like this group has lost 4 plus babies to this awful cancer. My boy, Oliver ( 5years old) was one of them. It is devastating and I know your heartache. My thoughts are with you. Rest in peace, sweet Hus.


5 years old?! Goodness that is awful. I'm so sorry to heart that. I can't believe how prevalent this disease has become as of late.


----------

